# polo a tierra virtual



## carpater (Nov 18, 2007)

hola a todos ando en busca del circuito que le ponen a los tomas para simular un polo a tierra ya que necesito colocar 15 tomas con polo a tierra lo peor es que el cliente no quiere cables por fuera y la casa tiene cielo razo  por favor quien lo tenga le agradeceria mucho


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

Eso.. existe?

Pero no estaría cumpliendo la función de la puesta tierra de descargar en caso de falla!

El disyuntor diferencial no lo notaria en ningún momento, y no protegería la integridad de la persona.

Mi opinión es que está fuera de norma, para eso ni lo pongas.


----------



## jj (Nov 21, 2007)

hola carpeter
la unica forma de ocultar los cables seria utilizando las canaletas que se utilizan para exteriores cuando no se puede romper la parede ya que estas traen modulos para alojar los tomas.

suerte.


----------



## carpater (Nov 21, 2007)

eso pense lo que pasa es que no quieren que se bea nada estraño en la pared  gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 21, 2007)

carpater dijo:
			
		

> eso pense lo que pasa es que no quieren que se bea nada estraño en la pared  gracias


 Las "canaletas" yo las conozco como "pasacanal", por lo menos acá las llaman así, y no es anda raro, se utiliza en todos los lugares y están perfectamente permitidos, y quedan dentro de todo bien.

Si no hay que picar la pared, colocar cañerías nuevas.

Otra forma, no hay.


----------

